# pam_mount & entrance: Login erst beim 2. Mal erfolgreich

## Yminus

Ich möchte eine mit "cryptsetup" verschlüsselte home-Partition beim Login automatisch unter /home einbinden. Wenn ich mich im Terminal einlogge, funktioniert das problemlos. Logge ich mich in "Entrance" ein, dann wird die Sitzung geöffnet und gleich wieder geschlossen. Wenn ich mich dann ein zweitesmal einlogge, startet die Sitzung erfolgreich.

```
# less /etc/security/pam_mount.conf.xml | grep "/dev/sda8"

<volume fstype="crypt" path="/dev/sda8" mountpoint="/home" />
```

```
# less /etc/pam.d/system-auth

auth            required        pam_env.so 

auth            required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok  # habe diese Zeile auch schon mit der nächsten vertauscht

# Folgende Zeile habe ich eingefügt:

auth            optional        pam_mount.so use_first_pass # habe es auch schon mit "try_first_pass" probiert

 

account         required        pam_unix.so 

 

password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 try_first_pass retry=3 

password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok md5 shadow 

 

session         required        pam_limits.so 

session         required        pam_env.so 

session         required        pam_unix.so 

# Folgende Zeile habe ich eingefügt:

session         optional        pam_mount.so
```

```
# less /etc/pam.d/login

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_securetty.so

auth       required     pam_tally.so file=/var/log/faillog onerr=succeed

auth       required     pam_shells.so

auth       required     pam_nologin.so

auth       include      system-auth

account    required     pam_access.so

account    include      system-auth

account    required     pam_tally.so file=/var/log/faillog onerr=succeed

password   include      system-auth

session    required     pam_env.so

session    optional     pam_lastlog.so

session    optional     pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

session    optional     pam_mail.so

session    include      system-auth
```

```
# less /etc/pam.d/entrance

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_nologin.so

auth       include      system-auth

account    include      system-auth

password   include      system-auth

session    include      system-auth
```

Aus /var/log/Auth.log:

 *Quote:*   

> Jun 28 16:43:33 lars_desktop entrance: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:307) saving authtok for session code
> 
> Jun 28 16:43:34 lars_desktop entrance: pam_unix(entrance:session): session opened for user lars by (uid=0)
> 
> Jun 28 16:43:34 lars_desktop entrance: pam_mount(pam_mount.c:459) Entered pam_mount session stage
> ...

 

Ich habe auch schon versucht /etc/pam.d/entrance und /etc/pam.d/login direkt zu editieren, aber meine Änderungen an diesen Dateien werden nach einem Neustart überschrieben!?!? Bug oder Feature?

Was läuft da schief?

[EDIT]: richtiges Logfile eingefügt

----------

